# Pics of Durban Poison indoor grow



## mazda3234wd (Dec 6, 2008)

thought id better share, these are from a few years ago, had mother going for over 5 years, I usually veg for a couple of months, I like to get em big before flowering. my goal was to get 1 pound from 1 plant, it fianlly happend!


----------



## mazda3234wd (Dec 6, 2008)

More pics


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 6, 2008)

:holysheep: :banana:  That plant has got to be the craziest and coolest plant I have seen in a long time. Durban Poison is a very nice smoke. Any pics of the harvest???


----------



## dubblehue (Dec 6, 2008)

mazda3234wd said:
			
		

> thought id better share, these are from a few years ago, had mother going for over 5 years, I usually veg for a couple of months, I like to get em big before flowering. my goal was to get 1 pound from 1 plant, it fianlly happend!





What are you using for lights there in pic #2? 4 hps fixtures?


----------



## mazda3234wd (Dec 6, 2008)

yea in that pic there all 400HPS have now changed the 2 x side lights to 600hps.


----------



## annarko (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats an amazing looking Bush man Gratz to ya:watchplant:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 6, 2008)

you must have done a lot of super cropping and LST work to keep that baby like that. Those Durban Poison can get huge. I am speechless, very nice work.


----------



## dachronic2008 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think they are beautiful, very nice job!


----------



## mazda3234wd (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys, Funny thing is with these durbans, i did not trim, train, cut any branch, did not have to, the reason i kept this going for as long as i could was because of the structure, it was just amazing, they would just get fat everytime, and this is back in the day when i was still learning, i used to clone from clone, that pounda pic was 9th gen into cloning of clone haha, only then i relized that i was meant to keep one mother and clone from it so i started the mother process from 9th gen and the smoke was still amazing, only thing i did notice was the plants would pack on a bit more leaf. but apart from that it was such fun to grow and the smoko was just amazing, i used to explain it as i felt like there was a bubble of happieness surrounding my head. it was a tough as hell strain from what i have now learnt over the years. so yea i managed to get it going for around 5 years and then...........................

Went to work one day, came home to find all clones gone, mother gone, 4 shoe boxes of durban heads id been saving till last..... ALL GONE + other non plant things. so yea, i got robbed pretty hard core..  that was 5 years ago and only now have i decided to start back up and i tell u id do anything to get my hands on a strain that grew like the durban, im getting sick of these plants that are now taller than me hehe 

Ill keep posting pics as soon as i have some time


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Mazda, hope you stick around and share your knowledge with everyone.


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jun 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why the hell has every plant ive grown since the durban poisons just  been huge tall lanky plants....  I am guessing wat i have now is mainly sativa dom, and im guessing durban poison is indica dom.. 
my question is Wat strain do ppl reccomend if i just want bushy stocky plants instead of 12 foot monsters that i have to tie down everyday... I wish i could get good genetics again. or rather an indica dom strain...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2009)

Sativa 



> Durban Poison is an original African strain crossed with potent early Dutch Skunk.  Perfect for outdoor or hotter climates, it produces solid, dense buds.  It is easy to grow and grows well even in poor conditions.  Durban Poison is also popular with Indoor growers.  Its taste is sweet and it has a trippy uplifting high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

Durban poison is a sativa. I have grown Durban Poison for years outdoors, the only way I can get that bush like appearance is from pinching otherwise they get tall and x-mas tree looking


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jun 30, 2009)

I never pinched this plant, not once ever. they just grew like that. ive never seen another plant with the same structure. id almost do anything to get it back again.. damn u to the person that stole my mother plant 
If that is sativa then maybe wat i had wasnt durban poison after all.
can anyone in the world actually tell wat strain it is from looking at buds? or the plant or anything like that? id give my left nut to have this strain again.


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice pics! Sorry I can't help you out on the strain but I'm in the same situation. I have this great strain I keep cloning that was a a no name seed given by a friend and I have no idea what iit is but I'm afraid one day I won't have it anymore. Mine is a sative dominant possible hybrid that smells very very fruity and produces a lot of trichs. It smells so good you think you are so tempted to just bite it.

Anyway good luck with your new grows and sorry to hear about robbery. Now you have some green mojo to help


----------

